# Is it Si?



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,

As my knowledge of cognitive function deepened, I have started to notice some things about me that might be indicative of Si ( which I found rather surprising). I am, however, unsure of the trustfulness of my assumptions, so I would greatly appreciate it if you could help me, and tell me whether the listed behaviors are Si , why, and if they are not not - what cognitive function they may indicate (if they do so at all). 


 My classmates want to delay a test,and I think it's foolish, because the teacher , the one teaching us for 3 years, has never once delayed unless it suited her, so why would she now? She won't delay the test, and the only thing the students accomplish by trying to delay it, is making them self look like they haven't studied enough (which they hadn't but why advertise the fact ?). She simply w o n t delay it, she never has, why don't you get it, why are you even trying??( that's what goes on in my head at least)
 I wash my hair on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays- this is the schedule.This is the best schedule when considering the important factors :how long my hair can look beautiful without washing(which I know from experience) , plus the fact that washing hair too often is unhealthy for it + other minor factors, that would take too long to elaborate. This is the best schedule for my current situation, and I go over its boundaries, not often but sometimes. When I do that I try to think of a way that the factors that were used to decide my original schedule don't get too overstepped. If my schedule is irreparable messed up for a week, which doesn't really happen, I am a bit anxious.
 When seeing an image I am often subconsciously reminded of songs that I have listened to that fit the image. 
 In one of my attempt to fill out a questionnaire from this forum, I realized that when I answer questions I reference past behavior of mine and do so with great detail (this is because I think in order for complete strangers to type me I must be as detailed and precise as possible, I could answer shortly , but I might get mistyped)
 I sometimes get up and make a plan for my day, for example "Eat cereal for breakfast" or "wear that top today", and if something happens that disables me from doing those things, I get quite annoyed.Very very annoyed.
 I want security, I want a person whom I could live "happily ever after", but at the same time I am slightly terrified by it, because what if one day I wake up and I am just disinterested in the person ( I say this because it has happened to me in the past, though not with romantic relationships)


This is on the top of my head, I might do more of these tomorrow but right now I am going to sleep.

Thank you ^^


----------



## cotti (Aug 24, 2014)

It's difficult to say without knowing more about you but I think you may be an ISxJ, so your Si is pretty strong.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi!
In what position do you think your Si is? 
For the examples, I could see some of them as Te, and my ENTJ friend has number one, two and four at least as strong or stronger than me. So as some of these may indicate Si, not all of them does. Why are you suprised that Si shows up?


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

Pinina said:


> Hi!
> In what position do you think your Si is?
> For the examples, I could see some of them as Te, and my ENTJ friend has number one, two and four at least as strong or stronger than me. So as some of these may indicate Si, not all of them does. Why are you suprised that Si shows up?


If I have Si, it's either dom or tert , because I am sure I am an introvert.
I am surprised mainly because I never thought it was that pronounced in me. Si is stereotyped as very traditional in its beliefs, and while I always thought the stereotypes were off, I guess I wasn't completely unaffected by them. But when I started looking deeper into Si, I realized that it doesn't have to amount to just that, and I started noticing it in me.



cotti said:


> It's difficult to say without knowing more about you but I think you may be an ISxJ, so your Si is pretty strong.


I will definitely post more information tomorrow. :kitteh:

Cheers


----------



## melebula (Oct 25, 2014)

I would go with Si. Bullet #6 especially is a very Ne/Si thing.

Si isn't _necessarily _traditional. It's about concepts. Dom/aux Si will grow up learning about the "concept" of a family, the "concept" of a man or woman, etc. If the person grows up around traditionalist parents, they're more likely to adopt those views. For example, if Si learns that a concept of a marriage is between a man and a woman, it will have a hard time accepting the idea of same-sex marriage (without the use of Ne of course).

For me, (tert Si), I'll recognize the _concepts_ of color theory and apply certain combinations of color onto my artwork because they have not only been shown to work, but they are also named and widely recognized as aesthetically pleasing. I wouldn't just throw random colors together that look nice without noting general "rules" of color.


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

I have another question relating to Si/Ne:

I am a conscientious person, I do my ""duty"", I make sure I excel at school, and all of this tings are things I do well. I can make myself do them despite personal feelings,despite tiredness, I can organize myself, I am focused and as such procrastination is rarely a problem, and when I do procrastinate I know that i can afford to do it. 
But certain things I'd do simply for the fun of doing them , like writing, making graphic edits on the computer,playing video games - I often procrastinate with ,and instead just stay on the internet, which is unnerving, because I would genuinely enjoy doing the things I listed. Could this be Si/Ne?


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

SweetVenom said:


> I have another question relating to Si/Ne:
> 
> I am a conscientious person, I do my ""duty"", I make sure I excel at school, and all of this tings are things I do well. I can make myself do them despite personal feelings,despite tiredness, I can organize myself, I am focused and as such procrastination is rarely a problem, and when I do procrastinate I know that i can afford to do it.
> But certain things I'd do simply for the fun of doing them , like writing, making graphic edits on the computer,playing video games - I often procrastinate with ,and instead just stay on the internet, which is unnerving, because I would genuinely enjoy doing the things I listed. Could this be Si/Ne?


Might be, I'm not sure, although the first part seems pretty Te to me. What would the rest of your type be?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

SweetVenom said:


> I have another question relating to Si/Ne:
> 
> I am a conscientious person, I do my ""duty"", I make sure I excel at school, and all of this tings are things I do well. I can make myself do them despite personal feelings,despite tiredness, I can organize myself, I am focused and as such procrastination is rarely a problem, and when I do procrastinate I know that i can afford to do it.
> But certain things I'd do simply for the fun of doing them , like writing, making graphic edits on the computer,playing video games - I often procrastinate with ,and instead just stay on the internet, which is unnerving, because I would genuinely enjoy doing the things I listed. Could this be Si/Ne?


If it is Si you're a better Si Dom than me  I think that part comes down to personal discipline more than anything. As an ISTJ I procrastinate a lot but I know I'll always get what I need to done in time.


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

Pinina said:


> Might be, I'm not sure, although the first part seems pretty Te to me. What would the rest of your type be?


As of right now I am thinking ISxJ. Fe/Fi throws me off, and I am not sure which I use. I can definitely see how superficially I might seem like a Fi user now,and I have been told that I seem to care more about my own interest than other people's which is supposedly Fi?. But you see, I talked with my mother about this, and we both concluded that I wasn't like that before, and that I used to care more about other people and wanted to help with their problems rather then my own when I was younger. Now if we assume for a moment that I really am a Si user, then it's possible for me to have repressed my Fe due to negative experience with being too helpful and getting my generosity exploited. Si may have perceived the pattern and has gradually been "telling" me that being to open won't do me too much good. But this is just a hypothesis lol.


edit: Ok possible indication that i might be Fe is that I am often affected by other people opinions (though there are some things I will never budge on)- for example just today i was shopping with my family, and no matter how much I liked an article, it was important for me for them to like it too, and if they didn't like it, I didn't feel as enthusiastic about said article, and I wouldn't buy it, despite me liking it.(this has happened before too). 

as for Te/Fi . At first I wasn't sure on Te, because Te seemed to me to be more blunt and ready to fight, and argue- but recently I saw a thread in the ISTJ forum about how conflict averse ISTJs are , and how ready they are to criticize, and most of the ISTJs that posted said that they were inclined to keep their opinions to themselves.So hmm.

There's also the fact that I am not completely sold on Si, because I relate with inferior Se too. But I am more confident in Si at the moment, and I can definitely see inferior Ne. 


Bah too many variables!




Retsu said:


> If it is Si you're a better Si Dom than me  I think that part comes down to personal discipline more than anything. As an ISTJ I procrastinate a lot but I know I'll always get what I need to done in time.



Well it's not like I don't procrastinate with my work , but like I said, and like you said, I slack off , but I know can get my work done.  But yeah, you may be right this could just be personal discipline.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

@SweetVenom

Do you commit a good deed and so you are a good person?
Or are you a good person and so commit a good deed?

I know the questions seem similar but they are quite different.


Fe defines like/dislike, good/bad, right/wrong externally. It does this through identifying social roles (mother, daughter, teacher, boss, rebel, etc.) and the appropriate behaviour between these roles (a student/teacher relationship vs a student/student relationship).
Fe judges people (including itself) externally, such as their behaviour, which places them in a social role or determines if they are appropriate for the role they occupy. Fe may also attempt to change a persons behaviour so they fit a more appropriate social role. Fe relies on feedback from the environment to know what role they fulfil and may adjust their behaviour to better fit this. What is observed is important.

Fi defines like/dislike, good/bad, right/wrong internally. It relies on it's personal subjective sense of agreeableness/repulsiveness it has for the object which establishes it's inner values. Fi knows how it feels and is measuring the distance it is from it's values through feeling tones (the sense of being authentic or false). Fi does not judge others externally, instead it places the user in the other person's shoes and judges what it would do in the dame situation. Fi determines what is right for itself. The intent (what can not be observed) is important.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

ISJ, definitely. The question is Fe/Ti or Fi/Te, Fi/Te seems more logical, I'd say ISTJ?


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

Ksara said:


> @SweetVenom
> 
> Do you commit a good deed and so you are a good person?
> Or are you a good person and so commit a good deed?
> ...


If I must choose between the two- commit a good deed thus you are a good person 

Thank you for the Fe/Fi descriptions :kitteh: there are aspects from both that I relate to (bolded).



TelepathicGoose said:


> ISJ, definitely. The question is Fe/Ti or Fi/Te, Fi/Te seems more logical, I'd say ISTJ?


Agree with ISJ, but I am not sure on T/F yet. I think I'll do a questionnaire at one point in the future as to provide more put-together information. I'd also like to talk with people in real life a bit about this because I can't always evaluate who I am well (at least not in a way that would be helpful for typing , i think.Of course other people also might have a skewered perception and I'll keep that in mind when talking with them). Te as aux is still surprising, but as I said I am not ruling it out at the moment. Thank you for your insight :kitteh:


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

SweetVenom said:


> If I must choose between the two- commit a good deed thus you are a good person
> 
> Thank you for the Fe/Fi descriptions :kitteh: there are aspects from both that I relate to (bolded).
> 
> ...


That's no surprise you may relate to both because both Fe and Fi are feeling 


Maybe it's better to focus on are you more of a thinker or feeler in general.
Does your thinking serve your feeling, or does your feeling serve your thinking?


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you thought about Si in terms of being aware of your internal state? Are you in touch with this? Do you take measures to alleviate any discomfort? For example, I will think to turn down the lights if they are bright but my INFP boyfriend is pretty oblivious. Also, noticing the deterioration of things. My boyfriend does not understand when he needs new clothes or something needs replacing etc. Do you feel more shaped by your experiences rather than your thoughts?


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

Ksara said:


> That's no surprise you may relate to both because both Fe and Fi are feeling
> 
> 
> Maybe it's better to focus on are you more of a thinker or feeler in general.
> Does your thinking serve your feeling, or does your feeling serve your thinking?


I...don't know? (I know I am not being helpful but idk) 




HollyGolightly said:


> Have you thought about Si in terms of being aware of your internal state? Are you in touch with this? Do you take measures to alleviate any discomfort? For example, I will think to turn down the lights if they are bright but my INFP boyfriend is pretty oblivious. Also, noticing the deterioration of things. My boyfriend does not understand when he needs new clothes or something needs replacing etc. Do you feel more shaped by your experiences rather than your thoughts?



The lights thing really resonates to me- I want the lights to be turned on a certain way, and I always notice when they aren't the way I prefer them to be- I do feel more comfortable when the lights are on "my way" and they can enhance the atmosphere (although considering my family doesn't like them the I way I do, I relent my preferences).

Another thing I like having blankets over me when I am watching something, regardless of how cold or hot the environment is- I just really like the feel of them and I feel like they make the experience better (similarly i enjoy food more when I eat it while watching tv, so often I'll plan my activities accordingly)- could this be a Si sensitivity?. 

When reading a book , and there is a tense part, I can physically feel the tension and the pressure, like it's building up literately inside me and up and it's weird and i can just feel it. Is this common or could it be Si?

I am also quite sensitive about how my clothes affect me internally. Not just outside, but when I am home I want to be put together (like colors and styles matching) and I fell disgusting on the inside if I am not. In that sense I do take measures to alienate discomfort, I make sure that the clothes I wear make me feel good, I make sure the lights are like I want them to be (if there is no resistance), I plan my food according to my taste and how it makes me feel (because sometimes even if two food articles are compatible, eating them on the same day makes me uncomfortably, not in a "I'll vomit way" but in a "it doesn't feel good")eating any sort of dessert after lunch makes me uncomfortable so I avoid doing that. A weir one I know, but sitting on the computer on Sundays, before having a shower makes me feel uncomfortable so I never do that. Also relaxing too much if I have a lot of work to be done makes me very uncomfortable on the inside. 

I don't know if this is what you meant? If not could you give some examples?


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

you sound exactly like my father who is an ISTJ so I think you're too


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

Si manifests as the 3rd function through quirks..

There's a hole in your clothes. 
"I should probably get new clothes.(Fi/Ti)
There's eBay, the department store, high priced, low prices, maybe I should wait til I find some on sale, do I need to go now or later, etc.(Ne). Then Si wears the old clothes with holes in it for another month, because of Ne making it too hard to make a decision and because Si making you remember the clothes were reliable in the first place.


A si Dom will be regular in daily tasks but will make decisions based on what's been done and what's comfortable. They may like to shop but they will be happy in routine. Changes in routine will be instigated after processing through their second function.


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> Si manifests as the 3rd function through quirks..
> 
> There's a hole in your clothes.
> "I should probably get new clothes.(Fi/Ti)
> There's eBay, the department store, high priced, low prices, maybe I should wait til I find some on sale, do I need to go now or later, etc.(Ne). Then Si wears the old clothes with holes in it for another month, because of Ne making it too hard to make a decision and because Si making you remember the clothes were reliable in the first place.


Ok so in a situation like this, I definitely wouldn't go out with wholes in my clothes. Those clothes may have been reliable in the past, but they are no longer so. If I liked those clothes very much , they could get patched, and if they do not look to worn out, I could still war them in public. If not I could just wear them at home.
Either way I certainly wouldn't go out with wholes in my clothes, because a)people would judge b)that's not how I want to look like c) there is no way anyone in my family will even let me leave the house like that. 
And while buying new clothes may be a difficult process, due to problems with narrowing down the available options, I don't believe it will be too difficult in _this case particular_ because all my essential clothes have wholes in them, so I need to find replacements for them that will serve the same function and share my aesthetic.There is also m family , who will surly help me out- that should narrow things down considerably(I'd hope at least..)




ConspiracyTheory said:


> A si Dom will be regular in daily tasks but will make decisions based on what's been done and what's comfortable. They may like to shop but they will be happy in routine. Changes in routine will be instigated after processing through their second function.


I do like routine. I started suspecting Si dom for me when I realized just how incredibly often I justify the things I do by saying " because it's the best and I've always done it this way". And I like routine in way, but I also need to know that I have the option to break free of the routine if I wished it, even though it is highly unlikely that I would.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

SweetVenom said:


> Ok so in a situation like this, I definitely wouldn't go out with wholes in my clothes. Those clothes may have been reliable in the past, but they are no longer so. If I liked those clothes very much , they could get patched, and if they do not look to worn out, I could still war them in public. If not I could just wear them at home.
> Either way I certainly wouldn't go out with wholes in my clothes, because a)people would judge b)that's not how I want to look like c) there is no way anyone in my family will even let me leave the house like that.
> And while buying new clothes may be a difficult process, due to problems with narrowing down the available options, I don't believe it will be too difficult in _this case particular_ because all my essential clothes have wholes in them, so I need to find replacements for them that will serve the same function and share my aesthetic.There is also m family , who will surly help me out- that should narrow things down considerably(I'd hope at least..)
> 
> ...


My mom is a Si. It made me trust traditions more than many NTs. Si has the benefit of creating a strong, stable atmosphere of family in the background of your consciousness. 
She loves to read and talk abstract, but I question the rules more than she's comfortable with talking about.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

You really strike me as an ISTJ, to be honest. I see a lot of Si-Te in your examples, but I could be wrong, of course  

You are right, Fi cares more about your own interests, but that doesn't mean that this excludes other people completely. It depends on what a Fi user values, really. Fi could value helpfulness, too. That makes it quite hard to tell them apart sometimes, and it's another proof that the functions aren't all about _what _someone does but also _why _someone does it.


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

kiriosa said:


> You really strike me as an ISTJ, to be honest. I see a lot of Si-Te in your examples, but I could be wrong, of course
> 
> You are right, Fi cares more about your own interests, but that doesn't mean that this excludes other people completely. It depends on what a Fi user values, really. Fi could value helpfulness, too. That makes it quite hard to tell them apart sometimes, and it's another proof that the functions aren't all about _what _someone does but also _why _someone does it.


It does seem like I am giving off an ISTJ vibe here, but I am not confident in it. ISFJ also seems plausible. 

I definitely agree with your comment that why someone is doing something matters very much when discussing mbti/cognitive functions.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Ksara said:


> Do you commit a good deed and so you are a good person?
> Or are you a good person and so commit a good deed?


Are you suggesting the former is Fe or Fi or what? Can't you be both?


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

uncertain said:


> Are you suggesting the former is Fe or Fi or what? Can't you be both?


Yes.
I would say both would be felt, however one may come before the other. Really i'm attempting to highlight how people responding to your actions can help to define you, or you have decided this internally and do what feels right regardless of others input.

(It is also possible for someone to commit a good deed but internally may not have wanted to commit the act, just as it it possible for someone to believe they are a good person but never really get around to the good dead)



When committing a good deed Fe isn't considering what it really wants internally. It may see it as it is the right thing to do, and regardless to how it feels internally, it will commit the deed because it is the right to do, there is some sort of external expectation, or to keep external harmony. Here the act of the deed is important, even if they really don't want to commit the deed they will because it is the right thing to do.

When committing a good deed Fi wants to want to commit it. It doesn't want to do it because It should, or it seems like a good idea, or it's expected of them. They want to have that feeling of "I really want to do this". To do something but not really feel that inner sense of wanting to do it feels false/fake. Here the intent behind the deed is important. If Fi really doesn't want to commit the deed then it won't as it does not want to do something it does not want to do.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Ksara said:


> Yes.
> I would say both would be felt, however one may come before the other. Really i'm attempting to highlight how people responding to your actions can help to define you, or you have decided this internally and do what feels right regardless of others input.
> 
> (It is also possible for someone to commit a good deed but internally may not have wanted to commit the act, just as it it possible for someone to believe they are a good person but never really get around to the good dead)


How about this: You think it's a good thing to do so you do it. Because you have done something you deem as good, you feel good about yourself, even though others don't think it's good.

I think both type can say I do it because it's a right thing to do/ I should do it. For Fi, it would be that the person have a strong urge to do a certain thing because he himself really wants to. So for him/her, it would be the right thing to do, or something "I really should do." The "should" really doesn't have to be what the world think it "should." Right?


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

uncertain said:


> How about this: You think it's a good thing to do so you do it. Because you have done something you deem as good, you feel good about yourself, even though others don't think it's good.


To me this seems like Fi. You are doing something for your reasons and because you think it is good.
Fe may follow the same line here but would question the goodness because of how it is received.



> I think both type can say I do it because it's a right thing to do/ I should do it. For Fi, it would be that the person have a strong urge to do a certain thing because he himself really wants to. So for him/her, it would be the right thing to do, or something "I really should do." The "should" really doesn't have to be what the world think it "should." Right?


I agree both types can say it is the right thing to do. However the focus on what is the right thing is opposite. Fi wants inner harmony. Like what you said, it will do what I thinks is right but could be very different what the world thinks. Fi is ot going to be happy doing something it personally doesn't agree with.
Fe is concerned with outer harmony. It will do what it thinks is good for others, that won't offend and won't come across as rude. Fe is not going to be happy if it does something that upsets another (even if it was over something they wanted).

I think you make a valid point, how I used the word should in my previous post was in context of what the world thinks or social expectations. Certainly if the should was derived from an inner sense not dependent on the outer world, then yes Fi can feel they "should do" something, but they should only do something because they feel they should.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

I had trouble for the longest time when trying to decide if I use Fe or Fi. It took me a while to get and it suddenly struck me with complete certainty that I use Fe when I was talking to my Fi-aux sister about something. I don't remember what we were talking about but she was saying something along the lines of "When I make friends with people, I don't hold back on who I am or my views. If they don't like it they can leave, I'm not going to change to make them like me."
The fact that I have never, ever felt like this in my life was a huge indicator that I don't use Fi. My sister isn't selfish, just like Fi isn't selfish. It knows what it wants and who it wants to be and 'damn those who tell me differently, I'm still gonna do my own thing because _I _think it's right'. She cares about what other people think of her, just like I do. But she usually won't let other people's opinions change the way she behaves or dresses while I take it all to heart and try to conform in order to gain the acceptance of as many people as possible.
Also, about the Thinker vs Feeler thing - when determining that I was a Feeler, I thought about what my 'default' mode is. Is it emotions and feelings? Or is it logic? Is your first concern someone's/your own feelings or is it whether it makes logical sense?
And another thing, my mother is an INTJ. We are quite similar but there are some pretty clear differences. As far as I can remember back, she's always told my sister and I that we have to 'separate our emotions from the conflict' in regards to arguments or fights. This is very easy for her to do (though she did say it took her a long time to learn, so I'm not sure how helpful this will be), impossible for my Fi-dom father and takes considerable effort for both my sister and I. Even so, in a highly emotionally charged situation it's pretty easy to lose grip on our emotions even if we managed to reign them in.
Hope this helped


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

Ocean Eyes said:


> I had trouble for the longest time when trying to decide if I use Fe or Fi. It took me a while to get and it suddenly struck me with complete certainty that I use Fe when I was talking to my Fi-aux sister about something. I don't remember what we were talking about but she was saying something along the lines of "When I make friends with people, I don't hold back on who I am or my views. If they don't like it they can leave, I'm not going to change to make them like me."
> The fact that I have never, ever felt like this in my life was a huge indicator that I don't use Fi. My sister isn't selfish, just like Fi isn't selfish. It knows what it wants and who it wants to be and 'damn those who tell me differently, I'm still gonna do my own thing because _I _think it's right'. She cares about what other people think of her, just like I do. But she usually won't let other people's opinions change the way she behaves or dresses while I take it all to heart and try to conform in order to gain the acceptance of as many people as possible.


I quite relate to you in this regard. The more I think about it, the more I lean on Fe/Ti.


----------

